# HDMI audio codec of NVidia G210 graphic card doesn't work on FreeBSD.



## crocket (Nov 6, 2010)

Linux nvidia display driver contains support for G210 HDMI audio codec.
I installed nvidia driver for FreeBSD.
I don't know if FreeBSD nvidia driver contains the support, too.
However, I can't make HDMI audio work on FreeBSD.

Below are relevant command outputs.


```
[root@elisa ~]# cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA VIA VT1708S_4 PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec)
pcm1: <HDA VIA VT1708S_4 PCM #1 Digital> (play)
pcm2: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play) default
pcm3: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm4: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm5: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
```


```
[root@elisa ~]# dmesg | grep -i hdac
hdac0: <NVidia (Unknown) High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xfea7c000-0xfea7ffff irq 16 at device 0.1 on pci1
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20100226_0142
hdac0: [ITHREAD]
hdac1: <Intel 82801G High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xfcffc000-0xfcffffff irq 16 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdac1: HDA Driver Revision: 20100226_0142
hdac1: [ITHREAD]
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: NVidia (Unknown)
hdac0: HDA Codec #1: NVidia (Unknown)
hdac0: HDA Codec #2: NVidia (Unknown)
hdac0: HDA Codec #3: NVidia (Unknown)
pcm0: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm1: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> at cad 1 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm2: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm3: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> at cad 3 nid 1 on hdac0
hdac1: HDA Codec #0: VIA VT1708S_4
hdac1: hdac_command_send_internal: TIMEOUT numcmd=1, sent=1, received=0
hdac1: hdac_command_send_internal: TIMEOUT numcmd=1, sent=1, received=0
hdac1: Codec #2 is not responding! Probing aborted.
pcm4: <HDA VIA VT1708S_4 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1
pcm5: <HDA VIA VT1708S_4 PCM #1 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1
hdac0: <NVidia (Unknown) High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xfea7c000-0xfea7ffff irq 16 at device 0.1 on pci1
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20100226_0142
hdac0: [ITHREAD]
hdac1: <Intel 82801G High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xfcffc000-0xfcffffff irq 16 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdac1: HDA Driver Revision: 20100226_0142
hdac1: [ITHREAD]
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: NVidia (Unknown)
hdac0: HDA Codec #1: NVidia (Unknown)
hdac0: HDA Codec #2: NVidia (Unknown)
hdac0: HDA Codec #3: NVidia (Unknown)
pcm0: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm1: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> at cad 1 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm2: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm3: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> at cad 3 nid 1 on hdac0
hdac1: HDA Codec #0: VIA VT1708S_4
hdac1: hdac_command_send_internal: TIMEOUT numcmd=1, sent=1, received=0
hdac1: hdac_command_send_internal: TIMEOUT numcmd=1, sent=1, received=0
hdac1: Codec #2 is not responding! Probing aborted.
pcm4: <HDA VIA VT1708S_4 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1
pcm5: <HDA VIA VT1708S_4 PCM #1 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1
hdac0: <NVidia (Unknown) High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xfea7c000-0xfea7ffff irq 16 at device 0.1 on pci1
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20100226_0142
hdac0: [ITHREAD]
hdac1: <Intel 82801G High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xfcffc000-0xfcffffff irq 16 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdac1: HDA Driver Revision: 20100226_0142
hdac1: [ITHREAD]
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: NVidia (Unknown)
hdac0: HDA Codec #1: NVidia (Unknown)
hdac0: HDA Codec #2: NVidia (Unknown)
hdac0: HDA Codec #3: NVidia (Unknown)
pcm0: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm1: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> at cad 1 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm2: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm3: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> at cad 3 nid 1 on hdac0
hdac1: HDA Codec #0: VIA VT1708S_4
hdac1: hdac_command_send_internal: TIMEOUT numcmd=1, sent=1, received=0
hdac1: hdac_command_send_internal: TIMEOUT numcmd=1, sent=1, received=0
hdac1: Codec #2 is not responding! Probing aborted.
pcm4: <HDA VIA VT1708S_4 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1
pcm5: <HDA VIA VT1708S_4 PCM #1 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1
hdac0: detached
hdac1: detached
hdac0: <Intel 82801G High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xfcffc000-0xfcffffff irq 16 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20100226_0142
hdac0: [ITHREAD]
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: VIA VT1708S_4
hdac0: hdac_command_send_internal: TIMEOUT numcmd=1, sent=1, received=0
hdac0: hdac_command_send_internal: TIMEOUT numcmd=1, sent=1, received=0
hdac0: Codec #2 is not responding! Probing aborted.
hdac1: <NVidia (Unknown) High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xfea7c000-0xfea7ffff irq 16 at device 0.1 on pci1
hdac1: HDA Driver Revision: 20100226_0142
hdac1: [ITHREAD]
hdac1: HDA Codec #0: NVidia (Unknown)
hdac1: HDA Codec #1: NVidia (Unknown)
hdac1: HDA Codec #2: NVidia (Unknown)
hdac1: HDA Codec #3: NVidia (Unknown)
pcm0: <HDA VIA VT1708S_4 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm1: <HDA VIA VT1708S_4 PCM #1 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm2: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1
pcm3: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> at cad 1 nid 1 on hdac1
pcm4: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac1
pcm5: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> at cad 3 nid 1 on hdac1
```


----------



## crocket (Jan 3, 2011)

*This problem is solved with the latest nvidia binary driver.*

So let's forget about this problem.


----------



## BigDaveyL (Feb 1, 2011)

crocket said:
			
		

> So let's forget about this problem.




Did you fix it?  If so, how did you do it?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 1, 2011)

It's in his post .."This problem is solved with the latest nvidia binary driver."


----------



## Xrsus (Apr 16, 2011)

Instead of starting a new thread, I figured I'd add to this one.  Essentially, I have a similar problem, in that I have an nVidia GT420 card with HDMI out, and cannot get any audio.

I have the latest (tried the latest nvidia-driver port, as well as dl'ing newer driver right from nVidia site).  The system is connected up to a TV w/ HDMI cable only.  Video in the terminal works great, and video in X also works great.  I have VLC loaded as a media player, and when the default sound is set to the onboard audio, sound works great out the PC speakers.  I have nvidia.ko, sound.ko and snd_hda.ko all loaded, and I have the same 4 nVidia devices that show up.  I can set the default sound device to the first of the nVidia devices, however, still get no sound.

My question to the original poster (and/or anyone):  "How" was this solved with the latest nVidia binary driver?  Is there a driver setting, an X setting, a hardware setting?


----------



## narcolepsy (Sep 15, 2011)

May I ask which 'new' version of the driver you used? There is one in ports, and there are 3 different versions available on the nvidia website - 280.13 and 275.21. The version from ports I installed appears to be 280.13 and the HDMI audio does not appear to work when I use hw.snd.default_unit=(0|1|2|3) where these are the 4 pcm devices shown in dmesg.

Cheers


----------



## cf (Sep 16, 2011)

I too am having a similar issue, and it seems that a fair few people have reported similar results.

Using nvidia-driver from ports (which seems to be the same latest version from nvidia directly), I'm getting no sound out of hdmi.

Has anyone got this to work at all?


----------

